# A bit of a survey



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I remodel houses--painting is part of that---My guess is that most color decisions are influenced by the decorating magazines and sites like Houzz---

As to your images---color will influence the choice---the frames ,if you offer that, might be every bit as important as the photos color scheme--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!!

When you can--post a picture or two----I know we have members that enjoy a good photo---


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome.

A lot depends on what you are going to put in it.

The colors need to work with the furniture....

Houzz is a good place to start


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> When deciding on a color scheme for a room do you.


I use whatever colors I want to use because it's my house and I have to live with it...PERIOD.


Now, how I determine what looks nice is where conferring with pro's and publications comes into play but in the end; it's my call because what I like is what matters. I don't care if everybody else hates it as long as I like it. 





> Also, for those who have bought photos for decor, how much do the colors in an image factor into you decision?


if this is your intent there is no way you will be able to create a photo and frame until you have the room to put it in. Then since you know who it is for and where it is going you can pick the purchasers mind as to what they are looking for.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

We usually pick colors based on my wife :thumbsup:
But we do get those swatches with a main color and recommended accent colors and pick an accent color from those on the swatch. 
As to photos I would say the photo itself would matter more than whether any colors in the photo blended but that would matter too. First I have to like the photo of its own accord then my wife would have to think it "blends". :yes:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would think content would be as important as color in portraits and landscapes.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

a combination of 1 and 2!


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

dcsimages said:


> Also, for those who have bought photos for decor, how much do the colors in an image factor into you decision?
> 
> Dave


I think the colors mean everything. At the years' Houston Art Festival,my wife found a pic of an Italian building with stone stairs and green vines all over it, and she fell in love with it. The pic has all the colors of our buffet/wall and kitchen that we remodeled. It is Tuscany themed decor and the pic would be a perfect fit.

She is still thinking about it. It is expensive (large print size) but I am good with that. She has to decide if she wants to replace the existing picture before making the purchase.

In this case, yes, colors will make or break the sale.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## dcsimages (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Mike

I'm going to be creating still life images in which I'll have complete control over the color palate. I'm trying figure out if it's worthwhile to use the various paint companies suggested color schemes as reference points.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are an artist and creator ---and have had success in the past--so I think you will have no trouble experimenting and coming up with items that will sell----


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would go with a Neutral if you are using those spaces as staging for photos. Then just use either Photoshop or Gimp to change the wall color. That is how it is done in the real world.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Color Scheme:
My current bedroom and my last one I spent hours going thru magazines then copied rooms I liked.

Colors in an image:
I focus on the feeling a picture invokes. As I browse many are ho-hum, but some things just grab me. I favor nature.

I have 2 large pictures, one of old rowboats in a marsh and one of a dune line, which remind me of special places (and the colors worked.)

As a gift I received a large print of a bird in flight. They matched the overall colors to my living room, which is taupe so its rather dull.

Many other prints are peaceful scenery, an old southern tobacco barn, a swamp, a bayou. 

My favorite two are dramatic, but small, copies of 'Highwaymen'.


----------



## dcsimages (Jul 12, 2015)

My really trying to see if I can figure out what percentage of people use the paint manufacturers suggestions vs those who don't.

As I said in another post, I'm doing still life photos in which I can control what colors I use. If more than 60 or 70% of people use the suggestions, then I can use them as a starting point. If no one is using them, then it's really a moot point.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

dcsimages said:


> My really trying to see if I can figure out what percentage of people use the paint manufacturers suggestions vs those who don't.
> 
> As I said in another post, I'm doing still life photos in which I can control what colors I use. If more than 60 or 70% of people use the suggestions, then I can use them as a starting point. If no one is using them, then it's really a moot point.


It's not just the paint. The furnishings play a big role also. Hardwood, carpet, brick on the wall...and on and on.

But don't ask me, I am partially colorblind! 

My wife wanted a green color for our buffet. UGH! But she won out and it looks good.

I built it, she bricked the wall. Silstone quartz countertop with green specks in it. UGH!


----------



## antinvasion (Jun 10, 2015)

No one I know who has painted recently went with the manufacturer's suggestions. They all used their own instincts, or a decorator.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

antinvasion said:


> No one I know who has painted recently went with the manufacturer's suggestions. They all used their own instincts, or a decorator.



It took my wife six weeks and 24 different shades of the Green that we used for our Bathroom.

We painted our Living Room with Sherman Williams "Cherry Tomato". Which goes great with the Black couch and dark wood color.

Also cuts down on tv reflection on the other walls, when watching tv or movies.


----------



## mpmp2121 (Jul 17, 2015)

I think starting with the floor is important. What colors look nice next to heart of pine might night near dark bamboo. But, like many have said, pick what you like first and foremost.


----------

